# A long page



## toscairn

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=143687

Am I the only one that is not able to read the second page (from the 32th message to 40th) of the thread?


----------



## belén

I can read everything...


----------



## toscairn

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=143687&page=2
My PC is Windows, IE.


----------



## jester.

I can read everything, too.

Use Mozialla Firefox, it's safer.


----------



## toscairn

Strange..what could be the cause?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Toscairn,
I'm sorry, but I can see all of it with IE, Safari, and Firefox, with no issues.  I'm using a Mac, but it seems to be a problem specific to your PC.  Try clearing cookies, cache, fully logging out of the forums.  This sometimes helps with strictly local problems.


----------



## Jana337

toscairn said:
			
		

> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=143687&page=2
> My PC is Windows, IE.


I opened it in IE and could see everything. 

Jana


----------



## Rayines

Hello: And what if you go to the *User Control Panel* >>>> *Edit options >>> *and in *Number of posts to show per page* you change the option to -say- 40 or 50 messages?


----------



## Joelline

Hi, I'm on a MAC and I can see all 3 pages (42 posts now).  Have you thought about going to "User Control Panel" then (on the left) clicking on "subscribed threads" (if you are subscribed), I usually get the threads  and the page numbers and can click on the page I want to see (usually just the last one).  It's a long-way around, but it should work.


----------

